# Bowel Urgency



## anderson182 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello, long time sufferer, first time forum posting!I have suffered from IBS -D for about 4 years now! I just cant seem to beat my mind and the cycle of my symptoms! My symptoms are abdominal cramping which is relieved the second i have a movement, which are always watery and soft! My Symptoms only ever seem to be around when A) when i first wake up and when im driving to work worrying about how far i have to travel before next toilet is available, also we only have one toilet in the house and when my girlfriend has a shower as our toilet and shower are all in one room i start to think what IF i need to go then 5 mins later on busting! I just cant break the cycle is anyone else like this! i think 90% of my ibs is my mind making my go!! HELP


----------



## anderson182 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lancschic said:


> Yes mine is like this the urgency even when its formed mine is still urgency
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always peace of mind knowing someelse out there is the same, but then it tstill there and i hate it!! do you use imodium at all?>


----------



## Ravenous19 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm like that too... Luckily my house has two bathrooms, but if I'm somewhere that only has one.. as soon as someone else goes in there I start having a panic attack, it's horrible.


----------



## IT HAS 2 GET BETTER (Jun 27, 2012)

anderson182 said:


> Hello, long time sufferer, first time forum posting!I have suffered from IBS -D for about 4 years now! I just cant seem to beat my mind and the cycle of my symptoms! My symptoms are abdominal cramping which is relieved the second i have a movement, which are always watery and soft! My Symptoms only ever seem to be around when A) when i first wake up and when im driving to work worrying about how far i have to travel before next toilet is available, also we only have one toilet in the house and when my girlfriend has a shower as our toilet and shower are all in one room i start to think what IF i need to go then 5 mins later on busting! I just cant break the cycle is anyone else like this! i think 90% of my ibs is my mind making my go!! HELP


I AM THINKING OF HYPNOSIS OR SOMETHING!!! Because formed or not -i HAVE urgency , if I even think a bathroom isnt available, occupied or too far away, i have to GO . it has over come my life . i know its a sick pattern the fear from when you the real urgency is there and you really do need to go to the anxiety caused BM's ... i wish i knew!


----------



## anderson182 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lancschic said:


> I do yes but it doesn't always work. I took 5 yesterday and still had to run in the supermarket not great with a baby! I don't think they solve anything do you? Questran did make it better but i still had urgency i am not sure what to do about that. When i see my doctor tomorrow i will ask because i always thought urgency was diarrhea. My last choice is to try the fodmap diet but that is my very last choice because i won't be able to eat out with my family etc. What do you try? Imodium? It's the urgency that i hate... I am like you if my bf takes ages in the bathroom i am thinking what if i need it and i probably won't! I don't know if its in my head?? Maybe it is maybe i need to retrain my brain, (makes me sound mental right? Lol) i am willing to try the ibs 100 cd also but it costs abit so i want to make sure its the right way for me. If you find anything to help you're urgency let me know and if i do i'll try and help you.


Well unused imodium and it seems to work ok with me, i use everynow and then as I have heard your body can become immune in a way to it! Is this true? I've been reading about people taking it everyday and I have never done that but thinking for now that might work for me! Maybe my mind might click and stop worrying if I have enough days without any attacks! I just want to go back to life when it wasn't around! I always try to remember what it was like when I did nt have Ibs and let me tell you it's quite vague lol


----------



## anderson182 (Jun 27, 2012)

IT HAS 2 GET BETTER said:


> I AM THINKING OF HYPNOSIS OR SOMETHING!!! Because formed or not -i HAVE urgency , if I even think a bathroom isnt available, occupied or too far away, i have to GO . it has over come my life . i know its a sick pattern the fear from when you the real urgency is there and you really do need to go to the anxiety caused BM's ... i wish i knew!


I have heard people talking about hypnosis and if you try it please let me know if it successfull as I am at the point of it really getting me down







I have some really bad days


----------



## anderson182 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ravenous19 said:


> I'm like that too... Luckily my house has two bathrooms, but if I'm somewhere that only has one.. as soon as someone else goes in there I start having a panic attack, it's horrible.










it sucks because people who don't suffer really have no idea what we suffers are going through! I wake every morni and the first thing I do is go to the toilet to hopefully get everything out before I leave for work! I'm an apprentice plumber so I go with a tradesman in there van so there is already anxiety straight away as I'm not driving and traffic is horrible in the mornings and I just pray I don't have an attack! I'm just sick of feeling the slightest gurgle or noise from my bowels and the panic the instantly comes with it! Everyone just goes to the toilet when they are ready, not forced to there and then!!! I want a cure


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hypnotherapy can and does help with IBS - especially the brain-gut connection. Take a peek at the links below for more info - I was constantly worrying about attacks and had very severe IBS with nothing helping me until I found hypno - the IBS Audio Program - after years of suffering. It helps most people who try it - there are many stories of folks being helped. If you need info, please feel free to call 877-898-2539 or go to the contact page on healthyaudio.com and they are happy to help - there IS hope. We have had stories of people who had severe IBS for 35+ years with nothing helping - and this was the thing that helped! Happy to answer any questions - and it is really inexpensive compared to life-long meds and treatment, and other treatments overall. I speak with many sufferers and I could have written your same stories - take a peek at my journey/story below... take care.


----------



## robwigan (Jul 1, 2012)

my gf is great with my ibs, currently in same situation as op and as disgusting as it is she just leaves the door unlocked so if i really need to i can (and have gonr) lol! . alot of my ibs-d is to do with stress more so than food triggers i still of course van never drink fruit juice. lolbut i found talking to my gf and finding that she was more than willimg to help me put my mind at ease, thus making my ibs life alot better. i was just like you op constantly worried about the next urgency, once i got my head over it i was alot better


----------



## anderson182 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've have increased my immodiun intake from every now and then to every morning and it was working great! No urgency and normal stools not loose! I say give it a go! It still sucks that I can only feel normal by taking immodiun but hey it's working and my stress is decreasing!!!


----------

